# My son, (18 weeks gestation) was born still...



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

on Saturday, April 5th. I am having such a hard time with emotions. I can't seem to get through an hour without crying. My uterus feels so empty. I miss my baby.

I had been lurking here the last week and a half or so when we first heard the news that he had a genetic condition that meant he wouldn't survive pregnancy. I spent 2 weeks on an emotional rollercoaster and finally Saturday he was born still.

I did have a beautiful peaceful birth in the hospital with the most caring nurses and doctor and my wonderful DH.

My DH is being so supportive and loving....but this just hurts so much. I don't think I've ever been through anything so painful.


----------



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

My heart breaks for you... indeed it is a painful thing, and nothing can remove that hurt. I am glad you had a beautiful and peaceful birth. And wish you the very best on your healing journey. Please know that you are not alone.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.








Sweet Baby


----------



## i0lanthe (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are not alone. We know what you are experiencing. I'm so glad that he had a peaceful birth (((HUGS)))


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. please know you're not alone, and let those around you help take care of you.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I am really sorry. Thats heartbreaking.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry. We're all here for you.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm so very sorry MamaX3. I'm glad he had a peaceful birth and that he got to have you as his mama.
Blessings and peace to you.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Mama HUGS to you and your family! So sorry.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so so sorry. My baby also died around 18 weeks. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

You have my condolences and prayers for healing and peace.


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm so sorry Mamax3. I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better.


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

Thank you so much to all who have replied, I'm so glad this forum is here. It really does help to type your feelings and have someone else understand the pain behind the words.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you. Please take care of yourself, the pain never goes away but in time it does get better.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so so sorry for the loss of your baby.


----------



## happylemon (Nov 5, 2006)

I am so sorry


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

in

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your baby. I am very glad you had caring people surrounding you in the hospital. You will be in my thoughts, mama.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamax3* 
...this just hurts so much. I don't think I've ever been through anything so painful.

It's just the worst thing, isn't it? I'm so sorry you're here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamax3* 
My uterus feels so empty. I miss my baby.

Me too


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I am so sorry that we share this in common. Please know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## MamabearTo4 (May 31, 2006)

Oh, gosh. I'm so sorry you're here.







I'm glad you had a peaceful birth, mama. Hope and healing to you...


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I can't think of anything helpful to say, so I'll just say I'm so, so sorry. It's not fair.


----------



## Matilda_z (Dec 9, 2005)

Honey, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Your DH sounds awesome, and I know it feels terrible, but you will get through this.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kim&Brooke (May 16, 2007)

Mamax3 - I am so very sorry for your loss. My son was stillborn 6 weeks ago due to a choromosomal problem that was incompatible with life.

Wishing you peaceful moments...


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I wish I knew something to say to make you feel better. My heart goes out to you. Please know that you are not alone. I just lost my baby after carrying him for 18 wks and 3 days so we were on similar paths around the same time. My thoughts are with you mama.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

:


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

I am o, so sorry. Words are not enough during this time.


----------



## fenix (Apr 22, 2006)

and prayers to you and your dear boy. I am so very sorry.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your heartbreaking loss.


----------

